# Thee Canadians Killed in Roadside Bomb Attack



## elle (Aug 21, 2008)

Three Canadian soldiers were killed by an improvised explosive device while on patrol in Afghanistan's Zhari district, Canadian military officials have confirmed. 

The device detonated near the soldiers' vehicle at approximately 10:30 a.m. local time Wednesday, said Thompson. 

"Afghan national police and Canadian Forces responded to the scene and medical evacuation was requested," he said. 

"All four soldiers were evacuated to Kandahar Air Field. Sadly, three of the soldiers were confirmed dead by medical authorities."

The three soldiers were combat engineers with 12 Field Squadron, 1 Combat Engineer Regiment based in Edmonton, and were attached to the Second Battalion Princess Patricia's Canadian Light Infantry Battle Group. 





 full story


Rest In Peace.


----------



## RackMaster (Aug 21, 2008)

RIP Brothers!







From left to right: Sgt. Shawn Allen Eade, Cpl. Dustin Roy Robert Joseph Wasden, Sapper Stephan John Stock (Canadian Forces Combat Camera)


----------



## SgtUSMC8541 (Aug 21, 2008)

Damn.

RIP


----------



## HoosierAnnie (Aug 21, 2008)

Rest Well


----------



## 0699 (Aug 21, 2008)

RIP Warriors.


----------



## tova (Aug 21, 2008)

RIP, Godspeed, PBS....


----------



## Pete031 (Aug 21, 2008)

Rest In Peace Boys....
Pro Patria
Chimo.


----------



## Rabid Badger (Aug 21, 2008)

gdamadg said:


> RIP Brothers!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



RIP in the GWOT, Brothers. You will be missed.  

Heroes, all.


----------



## Gypsy (Aug 21, 2008)

Rest in Peace, Soldiers.


----------



## AWP (Aug 21, 2008)

Blue Skies.


----------



## Trip_Wire (Aug 21, 2008)

RIP Warriors


----------



## MsKitty (Aug 21, 2008)

RIP.


----------

